# I just got unlimited data for $7.00 (Rogers)



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

Had to phone Rogers today and complain once again about my data rate plan 10 MB for $10.00.

The women then transfered me to another women who offered me a $7.00 UNLIMITED DATA RATE PLAN!!! I could not believe my ears! I was assured by her that I have UNLIMITED DATA (Edge) for 7.00 a month! I had her repeat this several times!!!She said it was effective immediately.She also told me that this plan was in effect since Feb 5.

I guess time will tell and I'll see what kind of bill I get from Rogers. They NEVER asked or did I volunteer what kind of phone I had! This was all done over the phone, actually my iPhone! I'm ready to fight the fight if I end up getting a bill for $10,000!!


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Did they give you a reference # ?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope you recorded the conversation, the name of the rep and the time of the call.

Your phone doesn't qualify for this plan, and it's WAP browsing anyways. But you never know, sometimes things work out the way they aren't supposed to...

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - So Are people with Unbranded Unlocked Phones $%#^ed ??!


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I didn't record the call but did get the name of the person I spoke with and have recorded the time I called. 

I repeated three times to her

"So I have UNLIMITED DATA for 7.00 a month"

She replied "Yes sir and effective as soon as we hang up"

My iPhone is working fine Safari,Google Maps and .Mac mail


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

If that actually happend, that's awesome. I'd suggest calling in a day or so and checking your account balance. If possible, record the call and if you have the data plan, get it verified that it covers all data.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm happy but at the same time a little scared lol 

I'm going to take your advice John and call on Monday and record the conversation. 

What's the best way to record a phone conversation? Speaker phone?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a fan of Skype recorder. Works well, saves it as a digital file. I don't think it works with all 1800 numbers, so you might need a non-1800 number to use it with Rogers. But 1800 numbers are a free call, if memory serves.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I wouldn't go overboard with that plan... the $7 plan is actually called "Unlimited on device Mobile Internet" meaning only WAP sites on a regular phone (no data device, no PDA or smartphone) provided to you by Rogers. You bet you're gonna get a $10,000 bill and I'm telling you it'll be pretty hard to fight it.

Which is why I just switched to Telus today.

I used to brag about Rogers customer service which is why I stayed with them despite paying a bit more for the service. Customer service has deteriorated to a point where I have moved on to where customer service may be equally as bad but hey their data plan is so much better. Only restriction is no media streaming, no VOIP, and no tethering.. I can deal with that. 

Detect Flash support



> Important: This plan includes unlimited on-device mobile browsing only. Plan is available on select phones only (PDAs such as Blackberry or Windows Mobile devices, PC cards and non-Rogers certified devices are not eligible). Data usage incurred on ineligible devices, incurred while tethering (using device as wireless modem for laptop) or incurred using non-Rogers (3rd party) applications downloaded to your device will be subject to pay-per-use charges of 5 cents/KB.
> 
> What is tethering?
> This plan does not include any usage incurred while tethering. Tethering is when you use your phone as a wireless modem to connect to the Internet from a laptop computer. The phone can be connected to the laptop via USB cable or Bluetooth. Once connected, you can access the Internet wirelessly on your laptop using the Rogers Wireless network. While accessing the Internet wirelessly on your laptop, data charges are incurred at a rate of 5¢/KB.
> ...


----------



## rsxmachine (Sep 9, 2007)

check howardforums.com. Information about this plan has been posted months ago, and there has been hundreds of threads on it. It really shouldn't work, and you will probably get a horribly high bill, but in the end you will be able to get the charges reversed. Time will only tell, thats the only way now to know if you can use an iphone.


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nevermind that its WAP browsing only..
but if you read the fine print, it says something along the lines of only working with Blackberries, some other phone, or other Rogers-tethered devices..i.e not the iPhone. I actually asked the rep yesterday when I went to sign a new plan, and he said if you try to use the unlimited plan on an iphone you run the very serious risk of getting a MASSIVE bill..as it does outline in the fine print the limitations!! be careful!


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I've only downloaded 1mb and will be on wifi all weekend. 

Rogers were the ones who offered the plan to me....How am I to know what devices are in the fine print if it was all done over the phone?

Any advice?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

JkEw said:


> I've only downloaded 1mb and will be on wifi all weekend.
> 
> Rogers were the ones who offered the plan to me....How am I to know what devices are in the fine print if it was all done over the phone?
> 
> Any advice?


The short answer is: if it wasn't provided by Rogers, it's probably not going to qualify for unlimited browsing. I suspect you'll still need an officially sanctioned iPhone (whenever _those_ hit) to truly have unlimited data.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Like others have mentioned, expect a massive bill in the mail.

WAP only on Rogers phones (excludes pdas, iphones, WM devices, Blackberry etc)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Or pay $65 for the 1GB data plan, it's for connecting computers to the net but apparently works with iPhone.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I wouldn't go overboard with that plan... the $7 plan is actually called "Unlimited on device Mobile Internet" meaning only WAP sites on a regular phone (no data device, no PDA or smartphone) provided to you by Rogers. You bet you're gonna get a $10,000 bill and I'm telling you it'll be pretty hard to fight it.
> 
> Which is why I just switched to Telus today.
> 
> ...


Strange.... I want to leave telus asap! but unfortunately contract has me chained to them :S I too used to brag about telus customer service... but as of late they seem to care less and less and less! I've been getting charged $15/month for a service that my phone isnt even COMPATIBLE with... this has been happening for about 8 months. Everytime I call them n talk to them for a few hours to remove the service they just say I'm sorry I cant! What bs is that?!?! They just give me a credit on my account from time to time... but only when I call in!


----------



## rhrechka (Jan 6, 2008)

JkEw said:


> I didn't record the call but did get the name of the person I spoke with and have recorded the time I called.
> 
> I repeated three times to her
> 
> ...


Just be careful my friend. I too once was sucked in and had to fight with these people. They offered me another phone. told them i didn't want it if it required a contract. They repeated to me several times that there were no strings attached and i could cancel anytime. Of course i find out later when i go to cancel the phone that it ain't so. Needless to say we finally parted company after alot of yes you did, no i didn't conversations. I had also had them repeat it to me several times, because i had a hard time believing it. The supervisor even confirmed it. So just be carefull !


----------



## rsxmachine (Sep 9, 2007)

you have to record all conversations from rogers.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I called Rogers this morning about my data. I thought I was on $10 for 10MB but it turns out I am on $5 for 5MB. I don't go over because I only use it for email emergencies. I asked about the next plan up and was told $15 for 2MB (make sense anyone?). Apparently I am on a special offer that isn't available now so I should just keep it. I asked about the $7 unlimited and was told that it exists but is phone based web browsing only and doesn't cover email. It includes a year or more of video phone but my phone doesn't qualify for that. I asked them to confirm the $7 details and was assured that email isn't covered, just browsing.

If some here gets real $7 unlimited data (for email and web) please let me know. I'd use the tech but already pay enough.


----------



## Wumpus (Sep 13, 2007)

That plan is available only to Rogers or Fido bought phones (hence, not the iPhone). Rogers goes through IMEI screening to insure this and will charge a standard 5cents/KB rate. This is currently impossible to bypass. See thread here for more info: http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=27447 .


----------



## Sivak (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm also on the 10MB plan for 10$. reading all of this, I might just call Rogers tomorrow to see what's up with my bill. Kinda making me scared of a massive $$ hit from Rogers. More news to follow.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that the $20 value pack now has the unlimited thing, and no more 5MB of edge data??? Does that mean that the browsing that I've done this month NOT KNOWING that they'd change things will be billed for as non wap or whatever?


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

My understanding is they adjust the billing based on your IMEI number to determine if the head set is a rogers product or non (ie iphone) this allows them to indentify the head set maker and charge accordingly, the only work around is the mask you IMEI number which is not a small thing to do...it is mostly used in europe for shady business. 

So if you use an iphone rogers is aware. (not the csr but the back log as your imei # is transmitted every time you initiate a call)

just my 2 cents

draz


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

draz said:


> My understanding is they adjust the billing based on your IMEI number to determine if the head set is a rogers product or non (ie iphone) this allows them to indentify the head set maker and charge accordingly, the only work around is the mask you IMEI number which is not a small thing to do...it is mostly used in europe for shady business.
> 
> So if you use an iphone rogers is aware. (not the csr but the back log as your imei # is transmitted every time you initiate a call)
> 
> ...


You mean "handset" and you mean "don't ever 'mask' [or clone, or whatever] your IMEI since it's a serious crime."

As of now, nobody knows how this will work exactly, still, just that Rogers is advertising that only Rogers-purchased handsets will work (non-PDA, HTC, iPhone, etc.) and only for WAP browsing.

No one knows any different, with any certainty, so far.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

What people (not myself) have been doing as a work around is changing the IMEI number on their iphones to that of another none smart phone they own.

http://www.winandmac.com/mobile/iphone/prevent-apple-tracking-iphones-imei/

Then using the $7 unlimited plan with their iphone that comes up as a razr or whatever. The issue i imagine is that eventually rogers will wise up when your razr is using an insane amount of data. They may call you to have you explain this.

I do not recommend this nor do i advocate breaking the terms of a contract. But i am not sure that any of this is technically illegal in canada just against their terms of service. beejacon 

Cheers,

draz


----------



## Sivak (Feb 4, 2008)

Well seems like Rogers is catching on, I just got of the Phone with a Data CSR and she said the 10MB internet mobile plan does not work with the iPhone, neither does the 1GB 65$ PCI card plan. I currently have 7.3 MB and 35$ charges to my account. She says that, the only thing that works is the Windows mobile plan, e.g. 80$ for 500MB. Wow, now that a heafty bill to pay per month. Not sure I can afford these prices.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Just remember phreak at your own risk. No i am going to watch hackers and drink mountain dew....:lmao:


----------



## Sivak (Feb 4, 2008)

I just got the phone with Rogers Data CSR. And she said that I had up to date from 5 feb, 7.3MB used up and it would cost me 35$. She also said that the 10 MB - 10$ internet mobile plan would not work with my iPhone. Not even the 1GB 65$ PC Card plan would not work. Only the Windows mobile plans can work with the iPhone.

I think Rogers is catching up on all of this. Unless somebody has actual info on anything else, I Might just go with a Windows mobile plan.

Rogers.com-Wireless, Digital Cable, Hi-Speed Internet, Bundles

Plan - price - MB - extra MB price

Starter - $15 - 2 MB - $10/MB	
Lite - $25 - 4 MB - $10/MB
Plus - $40 - 8 MB - $7/MB
Max - $60 - 30 MB - $7/MB
Data 500	- $80 - 500 MB - $3/MB 

Of course the 40$ or 60$ would be OK, but a 100MB or 250MB plan would of been nice. Bummer!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Rogers ‘unlimited’ cellphone data services are anything but*

"Rogers Communications Inc. has rolled out 'unlimited' data services for cellphones, but critics are saying the company's plans are anything but," CBC News reports.

"Toronto-based Rogers, Canada's largest cellphone provider, quietly announced a plan last week that would allow 'unlimited' internet browsing on certain cellphones for $7 a month. The company also introduced a 'Communicate Value' pack for $20 that bundles the browsing with text messaging, voice mail and call display features," CBC News reports.

"Both plans allow customers to browse whatever websites they want on their mobile phones, but prohibit them from using certain applications — such as Google Maps or Skype — that are not approved by Rogers. The plans also do not apply to PDAs or smartphones such as BlackBerry devices and do not cover e-mail, which incurs extra charges. Customers with either of the plans also cannot connect their cellphone to a computer and use it as a modem," CBC News reports.

"Critics said the plans were Rogers' latest attempt to confuse customers, this time by misrepresenting the word 'unlimited,'" CBC News reports. "'What appears to be a good deal on the surface comes with some serious caveats,' wrote Marc Lostracco, assistant editor of the Torontoist website. 'Customers need to remember that a company calling something 'unlimited' doesn't actually make it so.'"

Full Story, Please see: Rogers ‘unlimited’ cellphone data services are anything but



.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

JkEw said:


> I've only downloaded 1mb and will be on wifi all weekend.
> 
> Rogers were the ones who offered the plan to me....How am I to know what devices are in the fine print if it was all done over the phone?
> 
> Any advice?


Did you call to see if you will be charged a lot?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

And this is what should befall Rogers, as well as Rogers executives and spokespersons serving jail time for fraud and theft:

*Verizon refunds customers for misleading data plans*

Last Updated: Wednesday, October 24, 2007 | 5:35 PM ET
CBC News
Verizon Wireless, the second-largest mobile phone provider in the United States, has agreed to return $1 million US to customers for advertising "unlimited" data plans that weren't really unlimited.
Full story: 
Verizon Scam Prosecuted


.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Is it really a scam when Rogers' is being upfront about the plan's limitations? (as much as I dislike him)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

MACinist said:


> Is it really a scam when Rogers' is being upfront about the plan's limitations? (as much as I dislike him)


What's not dishonest about advertising one's plan as "unlimited" when it is not unlimited?

My parents (and I!) are getting older. Eyesight not as acute, memory not that of an eighteen year-old. I think this type of advertising deliberately preys on people who are older, or in a hurry, or just busy, or who believe what they read. 
I'm sick of scams, and companies like Rogers, that take advantage of people, and not just with little white lies, but with outright fraud, such is advertising something as something it is _not_.

Am I starting to sound like Howard Beale?  


.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

I started worrying this about my FIDO Unlimited thing... but I called today and my "current charges" (which I guess is my phone bill?) after 2 weeks of using it it 39.90 or something.

No apparent issues... and I've sent 5 MB and received 22.

Maybe I'll call tomorrow and make sure.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Who wants my no longer available $10/10MB plan? Only catch is that I still have 7 months on the contract.


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

$7 Unlimited On-Device Mobile Browsing
Detect Flash support

OR

$20 Communicate Value Pack also include unlimited on-device mobile browsing
Detect Flash support

Nice.... does that mean iPhone is actually gonna be in Canada soon?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Shrek_Toronto said:


> $7 Unlimited On-Device Mobile Browsing
> Detect Flash support
> 
> OR
> ...


omg those are WAP BROWSING ONLY! they will not work on the iPhone (period!)


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

ericlewis91 said:


> omg those are WAP BROWSING ONLY! they will not work on the iPhone (period!)


so does that mean i shouldn't turn on EDGE on my iPhone?
has anyone who has the plan actually try out yet?


----------



## Sivak (Feb 4, 2008)

Shrek_Toronto said:


> so does that mean i shouldn't turn on EDGE on my iPhone?
> has anyone who has the plan actually try out yet?


The 10$ 10MB plan will not work with the iPhone. I have a 35$ bill for using 7.3MB of data even if I was on the 10MB plan. Only plan that Rogers said would work is the Windows mobile plans.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

*Update*


I called AGAIN today and talked with "Will" who assured me that I shouldn't have any problems and I shouldn't get a huge outrageous bill from Rogers, although I must admit he didn't seem very confident.

This time I got his employee # and recorded the time I called. He said as long as I wasn't using a Blackberry I would be fine.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I smell bulll**** whenever I talk with Roger$.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

JkEw said:


> I didn't record the call but did get the name of the person I spoke with and have recorded the time I called.
> 
> I repeated three times to her
> 
> ...


Your iPhone + Plan, I'd sell it at a high price!


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

JkEw said:


> *Update*
> 
> 
> I called AGAIN today and talked with "Will" who assured me that I shouldn't have any problems and I shouldn't get a huge outrageous bill from Rogers, although I must admit he didn't seem very confident.
> ...


a blackberry uses a similar web browsing device as the iphone.
so i dont think your fine at all


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

geoffnhb said:


> a blackberry uses a similar web browsing device as the iphone.
> so i dont think your fine at all


Just reporting the info. from Rogers. 

How do you figure 



> a blackberry uses a similar web browsing device as the iphone.


Do you work for Rogers?


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

JkEw said:


> Just reporting the info. from Rogers.
> 
> How do you figure
> 
> ...


haha no i dont work for rogers, but i have a buddy that does.
but what im saying is that this guy told you that it works on everything but blackberries. that doesnt mean it will work on your iphone, because this guy is assuming that there is no such thing as an iphone in canada. 
when he says it will work on everything but blackberries, he means it will work on cellphones like flip phones and razrs and just regular cellphones that used data to WAP web browse and download ringtones. phones like blackberries and iphones, which have email privileges and a full out web browser and google maps and everything, wont work. 
now im not an extreme expert on this, i just really dont think it will work. i could very easily be wrong. but thats just the conclusion ive come to from everything ive heard from rogers, and everything i know about iphones and blackberries.
my advice is to test it. use edge for a couple things, and check out your bill at the end of the month, see if you get charged and then go from there. or use it right now, call tomorrow, and check your monthly bill status or something.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

geoffnhb said:


> haha no i dont work for rogers, but i have a buddy that does.
> but what im saying is that this guy told you that it works on everything but blackberries. that doesnt mean it will work on your iphone, because this guy is assuming that there is no such thing as an iphone in canada.
> when he says it will work on everything but blackberries, he means it will work on cellphones like flip phones and razrs and just regular cellphones that used data to WAP web browse and download ringtones. phones like blackberries and iphones, which have email privileges and a full out web browser and google maps and everything, wont work.
> now im not an extreme expert on this, i just really dont think it will work. i could very easily be wrong. but thats just the conclusion ive come to from everything ive heard from rogers, and everything i know about iphones and blackberries.
> my advice is to test it. use edge for a couple things, and check out your bill at the end of the month, see if you get charged and then go from there. or use it right now, call tomorrow, and check your monthly bill status or something.



That's what I plan on doing  

I'm not going to go crazy with my Edge this month maybe 12 mb and see what happens. I'm not sure if Rogers can even tell what kind of phone you are using. I think if I went from 12 mb a month to 100 mb I would probably get red flagged and they would look at my account, my plan is to stay under 20 mb a month.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

Keep us informed, Its good to know if it really works...


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

I hope it works out for you, but only your bill will tell. A friend of mine who works for Rogers was telling me that WAP sites and regular internet sites have different access points and that only WAP sites are included in the plan.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

So, what's up with that story ? It's been a week or so since the last post.

I want to know if the 7$ plan is the real deal or not. I hope yes but I think not...


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I've called three times now and every CSR representative has said IT WILL work with my phone.It does seem some people are getting different stories then me. I should be getting a bill any day now and will keep this thread updated.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Seriously. I'm just waiting till someone gets there bill and see what it says. If it's all good I'll jump on the phone and call Rogers asap.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

We should lay down some bets on this.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Duramax said:


> Seriously. I'm just waiting till someone gets there bill and see what it says. If it's all good I'll jump on the phone and call Rogers asap.


Well upto now I've gotten 2 bills for Data usage, one in Dec for around $250 then this month for $550 for 10 MB usage, both times have had them reverse the charge, cause I have Data blocked on my account and still the iphone can go through blockage if you put in the code and pass....now since the 1.1.3 update I've not put in the access codes cause of that...


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

The Shadow said:


> I hope it works out for you, but only your bill will tell. A friend of mine who works for Rogers was telling me that WAP sites and regular internet sites have different access points and that only WAP sites are included in the plan.


I heard the greatest line somewhere regarding how Rogers' Unlimited Plan isn't really unlimited.

Went something like:

"With Rogers Unlimited Plan, you can search Google all you want. But you can't click on any of the results as doing so will cost you $0.05/KB."

Leave it to Rogers to be efficient.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

*warning for Vision Data plan users*

Hey everyone, 

I'm new, this is my first post. I found out originally about the 10mb $10 plan through googling which ultimately brought me to this site. 

I have been a customer of the 10/10mb plan since september. I have had no problems with it up until yesterday. Using the iphone edge counter I've been able to stay below the 10mb each month. This past month was no different, however when I got my bill, I found that I had been charged for using data. This is not at the end of the month, therefore is is not for overuse. This is sporadic, indicating to me that I am only being charged for specific application use.

Anyhow, here are the details from my web bill. I am on a corporate plan, so my data is 3 cents per kb overuse. 

Data	Data Usage - Monthly Plan	10240.00 Kb	0.00	
Data	Vision Mobile Internet Plan	2357.00 Kb	70.71	
Data subtotal	12597.00 $70.71	


I have now removed the vision data plan from my account. At this rate it would be cheaper to get a wifi account with OneZone. meh.

jonny


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

Any news on the outcome?
They gave me this $7 unlimited data thing and told me it covered email.
I have since talked to 3 reps at Rogers and got 3 different replies.
One of them told me it only covers using facebook.
No one at Rogers knows what this plan includes, they all seem to be guessing.
My plan wont start until March so I wont be able to test it for a while.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I eager to find out if this worked - good luck. I hope your bill isn't too wild.


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

bets are open!


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

so ? What's up ?

Did you get a 80 000 000 000$ bill ? Hope not mate...:lmao:


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I signed up for the $20 pack and i got my bill for my data. I only used 1mb to test this out and did get that it was unlimited on device mobile browsing by the respresentative and got her name and ref# on three occasions. I did not get charged for my data usage at all a big fat 0. I used my iphone on the web so i they were able to tell by emei or point of access i guess it may not be a fact. I will keep all upadated and use only 15mb this month and call periodically to check to make sure i am not getting charged.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmmm could it be................


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont think they are going to make that big of a fuss for a few mbs of data.. Its when you really use your "unlimited" data, lets say 500mb-1gb that they are going to do everything they can to investigate if that was legit....and in the end hook you up with the insane bill..


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Maje said:


> I dont think they are going to make that big of a fuss for a few mbs of data.


You have far more faith in Robber's than I do...


----------



## Maje (Feb 6, 2008)

still, I personally wouldnt try it, as I can not afford a gigantic bill nor have the time to contest


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm waiting to see if someone here is actually taking advantage of the iPhone's many features with their $7.00Unlimited plan.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

well I am never going to use 1gb of data probably top off at 20-30mb due to wireless being all over the place. But still no charge and no questions from rogers.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

From what I read over at HoFo, IMEI and transmission header tracking haven't been implemented yet last month, so nobody will be charged for data usage on unlocked phones with unsupported apps. However...that could change anytime without warning, so anyone that goes on this plan is treading on shaky ground.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Come on! No one on here got their bill yet? I'm sure someone with brass ones used their iPhone like mad on the $7.00 plan. Just want to know if they were charged up the wazoo.


----------



## ThaSoulHacker (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I was on the phone with Rogers 'cause I want the new communication pack for $20, but keep my current $10 for 10 MB data plan with 33% discount. So she told me it was impossible 'cause the new internet plan has the same number as the old and replaces it if I decide to add it. Which is strange 'cause some people are claiming they could keep their old data plan and add this package.

On the unlimited data for $7 she told me it is for the Rogers browser only and they somehow are able to tell which browser you are using. She told me to stick with what I have, because this plan will not work for what I want to do. Just thought I'd share my experience with others.


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

So anyone get their phone bill yet?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

As I am without an ISP until I move I added the $7 package. I will call in a week to make sure I am not gonna get killed. The data plan only covers yourself when you are using the Rogers browser; I basically use it for Facebook. Any downloads, or apps you use which download ARE NOT covered. We'll see if what the agent told me is right...


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I just had to get a new blackberry and was told the $7 package covers regular phones.. No smart phones. I received this reply from 4 different agents so they must now have a script that they can read this off of. I got the $15 unlimited e-mail as they could not put me on the $7 package although they tried it would not let them. I was told they will know if it's a smartphone using the package because of the imei. Also it only covers WAP browsing. Be careful.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

For what it is worth...

I know this is not going to help the rogers/iPhone folks but I am withTelus and i have received a bill...

I am on their $15.00/month unlimited data and email plan. I got the bill and boy was I surprised, it really was unlimited Data. Well I'll be! I have used the browser on my Palm as well as Opera. I have used 3rd party apps like google maps and avantgo downloaded mail and attachments and was not billed for one red cent above $15.00

Sigh, which is more likely to happen first, Telus to switch to GSM or Rogers to actually offer true unlimited Data. I would switch in a heart beat but my Palm 700p is great and Telus has made it to sweet to leave... rightnow


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

seetobylive said:


> For what it is worth...
> 
> I know this is not going to help the rogers/iPhone folks but I am withTelus and i have received a bill...
> 
> I am on their $15.00/month unlimited data and email plan. I got the bill and boy was I surprised, it really was unlimited Data.


Yeah. My pastor has the unlimited plan with Telus (using a Moto Q). I'm a little jealous. If only Telus were GSM, if only...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Krug1313 you are bang on...as I mentioned data is through Rogers browsing and not through apps either. Meaning all the widgets and stuff the iPhone and other smart phones use isn't covered. The iPhone doesn't have Rogers browser on it so no other browser would be safe for this plan.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

There is a "IMEI change" with the ziphone 2.5c

Does anyone tried this ?

1) Get an "approved" device from Rogers/Fido
2) Change your iPhone IMEI for this one...
3) Use the 7$/month...

Would it be possible ? Does anyone tried that ?   

Cheers


----------



## ThaSoulHacker (Oct 2, 2007)

I've thought about doing that, but I can't afford a $500 phone bill. I'd think that would work but maybe there is also application info they are checking so they know exactly what is being used and how.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, I'm the new Guinea pig.
I have a $7 plan that started the other day.
Activated my edge today and it instantly downloaded 9.5 megs of mail. sigh.
I apparently still have my $10 FOR 10 Megs plan, so I'm covered so far.
I'll go over the 10 megs and check with Rogers some how.
Any one know how to check the current satus of your account?


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

gtgt said:


> Ok, I'm the new Guinea pig.
> I have a $7 plan that started the other day.
> Activated my edge today and it instantly downloaded 9.5 megs of mail. sigh.
> I apparently still have my $10 FOR 10 Megs plan, so I'm covered so far.
> ...


Just sign into your Rogers online account and click on "Check unbilled activity." Hope that helps!


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

Do I have to sign up for online billing to see this?
Not easy to find.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Philly said:


> There is a "IMEI change" with the ziphone 2.5c
> 
> Does anyone tried this ?
> 
> ...


That would be sweet if it can be done. Does anyone know GeoHots email?


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah so you know... the unlimited data is only for Rogers Certified phones, and it's only for WAP browsing.


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

As previously mentioned the $7 Unlimited Vision Data plan for Rogers is:
1) Only for Unmodified Rogers Certified Handsets
2) Only for WAP browsing using the browser which came with the phone, all other 3rd party apps will not be supported.

However the $7 plan currently does work on all handsets, Rogers or otherwise including the iPhone... however this is only until close to April, around that time (no exact date) the feature will be "fixed" as it is currently bugged hence it working at the moment with other devices. Your best bet is of course - dont bother If your scared of a large data bill, Otherwise you can consider yourself warned and could expect a giant bill if you abuse it.

Also this is for gtgt: if you have 2 data options on your account IE $7 plan and $10 plan only 1 is going to work.. its the same with anything, text messages, Long Distance, etc. Adding multiple features which do the same thing actually conflict and only 1 prevails since there is no precedent of which should be used first (which one actually works is random and whatever the billing system feels like it seems) so you could be wasting your time.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

I was able to check my current balance and phone features.
Balance was $52. It's true that they have taken away my $10 for 10 megs option, despite the fact that the lady on the phone said I would still have it.
Do they even train these people?
In any case, If I used 10 megs of email and wasn't covered then the bill would be much higher, correct?


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

Akai said:


> As previously mentioned the $7 Unlimited Vision Data plan for Rogers is:
> 1) Only for Unmodified Rogers Certified Handsets
> 2) Only for WAP browsing using the browser which came with the phone, all other 3rd party apps will not be supported.
> 
> However the $7 plan currently does work on all handsets, Rogers or otherwise including the iPhone... however this is only until close to April, around that time (no exact date) the feature will be "fixed" as it is currently bugged hence it working at the moment with other devices.


Question, if I change my imei to my Rogers phone that I bought from them for $400 (what a rip), will my email be covered after April?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

gtgt said:


> Question, if I change my imei to my Rogers phone that I bought from them for $400 (what a rip), will my email be covered after April?


No! As I understand it is ONLY for WAP browsing...

(Also, changing the IMEI is illegal...)


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Also remember there is a charge to cancel your data plan. I believe there is a max $100 charge. So for the one's who are on it this might be a problem.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

anyone sign up for this 7 dollar plan

and swap sims into an iPhone and try?

im too scared and i dont want there to be a huge bill on my iphone!

anyone try?


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

As i stated before in this thread i have the $20 communicative pack with unlimited mobile browsing and have not been charged a red cent. I have used my iphone and have over 10mb of data already and called them no charge. I do believe they might get suspicious if i use a great amount but i find that with available wifi out there and my own personal use of internet i will not use that much data anyways but i like the fact i could probably use of a gb to 2 so i will keep you posted as i get my bill in couple of weeks.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed update as I just came home from vacation last night.

I just opened all my mail and can confirm I have unlimited edge data for $7.00 as I was well over 10 for 10 deal and wasn't charged anything extra.

Will see how long this lasts


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

up to 13 megs on my iphone and my balance is still $52 (my usual amount).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Overages won't be charged until April.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

That would be very sneaky of them. I will keep a close eye on my account.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Overages won't be charged until April.



Do you work for Rogers?


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Well.....do you?? 

You know something we don't?


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

At this point in time, rogers doesn't have a system able to detect rogers specific phones, or the type of phone your are browsing on. So if you are browsing on your phone, rogers just assumes right now that it is one of theirs and allows the unlimited data. When the full system is implemented (early april), only Rogers phones will be allowed to take advantage of the unlimited data program.

Take advantage guys, it won't last long.

(HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource)


----------



## blueajee (Apr 10, 2008)

Any Update yet???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

JkEw said:


> Do you work for Rogers?


No, but there are many who do...

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - The UL mobile internet plan thread

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - View Single Post - The UL mobile internet plan thread


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

I should get my bill today. According to the online current balance, I owe $0. Kinda scary. I did pay a bill last week of $52, and my last current balance was $52.
I did call in and confirmed my usage was 14 megs and my bill at that time was $52. Will believe it when I get the paper bill in the mail though.
As others have stated this all may change this month with their software upgrades.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

blueajee said:


> Any Update yet???


I've gotten two bills now and all is good with me.


----------



## dmblue (Apr 8, 2008)

I also have this plan.. I havent gotten abill yet since I added it 
yesterday.

The agent I spoke to said I would not get charged, and if I 
did I could call and get them reversed.

He made notes into my account and I also recorded the phone call.

I called again today to check , and the agent said I can use it for
whatever and not to worry.

One could also argue if they do get charged, that they never got charged the months before (provided you didnt) and why they are being charged suddenly.

I think that anybody who has this plan and got advised they wont get charged from CSR's are ok to use.

Hopefully it just stays like this


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

dmblue said:


> I also have this plan.. I havent gotten abill yet since I added it
> yesterday.
> 
> The agent I spoke to said I would not get charged, and if I
> ...



I spoke to a friend that works at rogers. He said this is only a temporary thing, and will change soon, as they get the IMEI identification program in place (basically checks to make sure it's an authorized rogers phone).


----------



## dmblue (Apr 8, 2008)

mikelc2 said:


> I spoke to a friend that works at rogers. He said this is only a temporary thing, and will change soon, as they get the IMEI identification program in place (basically checks to make sure it's an authorized rogers phone).


So I guess the deal is we can enjoy it until they do.. And those who have gotten the OK that we wont get charged will just get our charges reversed.

So it's a win win situation


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

dmblue said:


> So I guess the deal is we can enjoy it until they do.. And those who have gotten the OK that we wont get charged will just get our charges reversed.
> 
> So it's a win win situation


Heck ya! Just make sure it's noted on your account that they said that, otherwise it won't be honored.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I just got an iPhone last week so on Friday I signed up with Robbers, when I was asking about the $7 unlimited add-on, I was told it's WAP only and should be aware of that. 

It's so stupid, you can't get access to the deals via the retention department until you sign on to a deal, so you sign on, wait a few days, then call retention to get the awesome plan!

Speaking of awesome, this iPhone has truly blown me away, I'm in total awe of how intuitive it is...I'm convinced if it had feet it'd walk on water.


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

I got a blackberry pearl in the beginning of April off Kijiji. I had the $20 communicate package for a while before I bought it. Plugged in my sim card did some browsing, google maps, facebook etc. Once I found out about the IMEI identification thing I stopped. Logged online and found out that they knew I was using a blackberry peal :yikes: 

So I was obviously scared of the phone bill...but lo and behold I got off scot free! Over 5mb of data for $0.0! At Rogers rate (5cents/kb) I would've been charged well over 250 dollars!

I'm assuming that if it worked with my phone, it would work with the iPhone (which I plan on getting once it's released, if ever, in Canada).


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

"Authorized" 

I love these bullsh*t words they choose. Authorized Rogers™ phone. F them. Hurry up Telus and switch over to GSM so we can all leave Ted Rogers to finally replace his crappy 1970s Moores suits with updated 2008 crappy Moores suits. 

What a friggin' hack. A greedy friggin' hack. I hope he chokes on a chicken bone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> "Authorized"
> 
> I love these bullsh*t words they choose. Authorized Rogers™ phone. F them. Hurry up Telus and switch over to GSM so we can all leave Ted Rogers to finally replace his crappy 1970s Moores suits with updated 2008 crappy Moores suits.
> 
> What a friggin' hack. A greedy friggin' hack. I hope he chokes on a chicken bone.


So you can use *any* GSM phone with the 850 or 1900 Mhz band on Rogers, you just can't surf unlimited for $7 on non-Rogers phones.

On Telus, you can't use foreign handsets *at all* and there is no indication that if, many years from now, they switch to GSM, if they do, that that will change.

Go Telus!


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

then the voip or im in my iphone still need to pay date fees?
before they fix the bug ,and after they fix the bug?

d


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

jawknee said:


> What a friggin' hack. A greedy friggin' hack. I hope he chokes on a chicken bone.


Wow, did you want him to die or just have a life-altering, near death experience. 

Folks here need to remember that cell phones are not a god-given right or even a real "need-to-have" item. Cell phones for personal use are a luxury item and as such, you will get charged up the wazoo. Cell phones may be important (even critical) for business but anything that helps make you money is going to be charged big-time as well.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*The switch turns on May 13th.*

source



Rogers said:


> *Rogers Vision Unlimited On-Device Mobile Browsing Plan, includes unlimited on-device mobile browsing using the Rogers Mobile Internet Browser only and is only available on select Rogers certified devices (PDAs such as Blackberry® or Windows Mobile devices, PC cards and non-Rogers certified devices are not eligible). Starting May 13th, data usage incurred on ineligible devices or while tethering (use of device as wireless modem) or while using applications is subject to pay-per-use charges of $15/MB for the first 5MB, $10/MB for next 5MB, $5/MB for next 10MB and $0.50/MB thereafter. Certain Rogers approved applications are included in the plan (no additional pay-per use charges). 36-month term commitment required for Rogers Vision bonus eligibility.*


Overages?


> $175 for the first 20 MB (over) and then 50 cents/MB after that.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

They're not talking overage. They're talking about using anything but specifically approved software to move data.

I can't use my Palm Treo with this plan either. Those of you using this plan with ulocked iPhones should be aware that things are changing now.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macified said:


> They're not talking overage. They're talking about using anything but specifically approved software to move data.
> 
> I can't use my Palm Treo with this plan either. Those of you using this plan with ulocked iPhones should be aware that things are changing now.


You're referring to pay-per-use.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

No actually, I'm refering to the unlimited data for $7 plan. You can get the $7 plan but the data they consider unlimited is only for specific applications and phones.

For example...

You can get a new phone from a Rogers Wireless provider and it will have Rogers Web Browser installed. You can use Rogers Web Browser as much as you want. You can use Rogers web portal to get email tied directly to the phone. 

You cannot use a web browser other than Rogers Web Browser. If you do, you don't qualify under the $7 unlimited plan. You cannot use a non-portal email applications. If you do, you don't qualify for the $7 unlimited plan. You cannot connect your cell phone to your computer (as in modem) and use data services. If you do, you don't qualify for the $7 unlimited plan. Any of these uses are outside what they consider "unlimited" and you will be charged as outlined in the posting above.

If you use an iPhone on this plan (because they told you it would work for now) you are about to get a a surprise. Safari is not Rogers Web Browser. Mail is not Rogers mail. Google Maps, weather widgets, stock tickers, rss feeds are not part of Rogers data service. You will be charged for all of this data.

When I called and inquired about this months ago for my Palm Treo I was told exactly this. The applications you use are not supported on the $7 unlimited plan. Only Rogers portal products are to be used. How else do you think they can shove advertising and crap down down our throats. We are not meant to have a choice in this. The $7 unlimited plan is targeted to teens and young adults looking to take advantage of "cool" phone offerings and take a heaping of advertising and profiling in the process. 

If you want a data capable phone for "real" reasons (like business email, do we really need web browsing) you are supposed to be using corporate plans.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Right, these are the new pay per use rates:



> Effective May 6th
> 
> the rate for pay-per-use data that isn't covered on the UL plan (tethering, 3rd party apps) will now be:
> 
> ...



Fortunately, for my occasional non-Rogers browser usage I still have an *old* Vision data plan, $10/10MB discounted by $5 per month (with unlimited video calling for 3 years, if I ever get a video phone).

New lines/activations/changes can only get the $7 Vision data plan, which is unlimited on-device, Rogers browser use, or gets charged as above.


----------



## bub2000 (Sep 30, 2007)

So is the $7 SOC still working for people that got it?
Retentions wouldn't let me add it when I called the other day.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bub2000 said:


> So is the $7 SOC still working for people that got it?
> Retentions wouldn't let me add it when I called the other day.


The $7 unlimited doesn't work on all phones. Which do you have? You shouldn't have to call retentions to get it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I hear that Rogers will offer a limited $7 plan, and unlimited $30 plan now for the iPhone!!!! ......... Maybe by the year 2058... sorry for the cruel joke.:lmao:


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

JkEw said:


> I'm happy but at the same time a little scared lol
> 
> I'm going to take your advice John and call on Monday and record the conversation.
> 
> What's the best way to record a phone conversation? Speaker phone?


For the record, I would not wait till Monday to call, I would call today as you have probably already racked up a few hundred dollars in data charges. The fact is this. The $7 plan applied to wap browsing. If you review Rogers website on this plan it states clearly it does not cover any other browser, google maps or any other applications. It actually specifically excludes google maps by name.
Secondly, it is against the law in Canada to record a conversation by telephone unless you inform the person on the other end that you are recording the call (which is why you always hear "this call will be recoreded for quality assurance purposes"), so if you are going to record it, let the CSR know they are being recorded.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

petero1818 said:


> For the record, I would not wait till Monday to call, I would call today as you have probably already racked up a few hundred dollars in data charges. The fact is this. The $7 plan applied to wap browsing. If you review Rogers website on this plan it states clearly it does not cover any other browser, google maps or any other applications. It actually specifically excludes google maps by name.
> Secondly, it is against the law in Canada to record a conversation by telephone unless you inform the person on the other end that you are recording the call (which is why you always hear "this call will be recoreded for quality assurance purposes"), so if you are going to record it, let the CSR know they are being recorded.


It is perfectly legal to record any phone call that you yourself are a party to without obtaining consent from any other party involved. As long as one person has knowledge of the recording it's legally acceptable.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> It is perfectly legal to record any phone call that you yourself are a party to without obtaining consent from any other party involved. As long as one person has knowledge of the recording it's legally acceptable.


That is correct. I forgot, its been about 15 years since my law school days, but your understanding is correct.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Only been about 10 for me . Besides you could also argue that consent is implied by the fact that they themselves announce that calls may be recorded for quality purposes so their agents really have no expectation of privacy.


----------

